# ACC Adaptive Cruise Control Retrofit 2008 v10 tdi



## IROCNParts (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi guys 

I'm currently in the process of retrofitting my 2008 v10 tdi with an adaptive cruise control system that was found on SOME 08 v10s but Ive only ever had 1 that had it as well as knew of 1 other person with it. 

Nevertheless I got brave and scrambled most of the parts together and began my install. 
Ive completed; 
1. Installed "radar eye" Part # 7L6 907 567 A 
2. Installed "radar eye" VW cover correct for acc 
3. Installed switches on steering wheel correct for acc again and enabled them via vagcom on module #16 
4. Installed correct wiring for acc. 1 power wire, 1 ground, and 2 vag wires behind cluster 
5. Enabled ACC to the gateway module #19 

Now comes the areas im having issues with 
1. With the 2 vag wires run into the cluster, I immediately get warning lights on my dash. 
First I get on the MFD display "ACC OFF" 








In addition to that I get a flashing glow plug light and this message that beeps every 2 seconds on the MFD making it basically undriveable. 








If I remove the 2 wires that I've connected from the cluster these warnings DO go away so I am comfortable knowing there aren't any actual issues with the glowplugs. 

I've gone into engine module #1 and under coding II, I have disabled CCS - 16167, and then attempted to enter "13647" as a number that I found worked on the phaeton to activate ACC. 








I then receive this error message 








After this I tried entering "11463" which was accepted. 

So this is pretty much where my research has come to a hault. I dont know the coding for the #13 module, or should I say I dont know what it SHOULD be. I can tell you right now this is what is coming up in the scan; 

#1 Module 
Friday,07,June,2013,20:59:01:46369 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 

Address 01: Engine Labels: None 
Control Module Part Number: 070 906 016 DT HW: 070 906 016 DH 
Component and/or Version: V10 5,0L EDCG000AGMª1249 
Software Coding: 0060575 
Work Shop Code: WSC 91481 999 13823 
VCID: 65CAA758AFD4E730B3D 
1 Faults Found: 

005717 - Please check DTC Memory of Auto. Distance Controller 
P1655 - 000 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Mileage: 90020 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.29 
Time: 00:15:00 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 0 /min 
Speed: 0.0 km/h 
Load: 0.0 % 
(no units): 0.00 
Bin. Bits: 00000011 
Bin. Bits: 00010001 
Bin. Bits: 00000011 

and for the #13 ACC Module; 

Friday,07,June,2013,20:46:47:46369 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 

Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None 
Control Module Part Number: 7L6 907 567 A HW: 7L6 907 567 A 
Component and/or Version: AC201 NAR 1 031 0382 
Software Coding: 0020000 
Work Shop Code: WSC 91481 999 122185 
VCID: 3C7C223C7BDE86F83C3 

1 Fault Found: 
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101101 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 79 
Mileage: 90020 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.05.29 
Time: 00:20:46 

Freeze Frame: 
Count: 34 


A couple of other keynotes; 

The Cluster on the 08 touareg has the LED lights around the speedo for the backup version of the acc and willl work fine. 
I understand I will probably need to change the Master Cylinder and will hopefully find the correct part# for the cylinder I need on monday. I have the vin from the last touareg which I sold to cross reference the part #s. 

There is probably a few things that I'm missing as im becoming fatigued mentally. Im trying to try things Im finding on audi forums with some items im finding on the vw guys. Clubtouareg hasnt been helpful at all. The dealer is trying to help but theyre getting a big block from VW Tech as theyre so unfamiliar with the system... I dont even know if it came to Canada. 

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## IROCNParts (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks to Chris on this forum he posted a link to a russian site and I was able to resolve the issue! 

for future acc retrofitters you need to do the following vag-com work 

1. Go into the gateway module #19 I believe. 
enable the #13 module for acc 
2. Code the ABS unit #03 I believe 
go to coding, whatever # is there add +2048 to it. For example mine was 008578 + 2048 = 10626 
3. Activate the acc in the ENGINE #01 module 
first deactivate the CCS. Go to "coding II" - type 16167 to deactivate. Then type in 13377 to activate acc . If you somehow need just reg ccs the activation code is 11463 
4. Under the steering wheel # 16 you will need to select the correct switch coding. Mine is 0010222 

Thats all I can remember! good luck!


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Club Touareg was not helpful only because that option was so rare in NA that I did not ever see it really talked about and saw it once on a V8 we had at the Rally one year supplied by VWoA. They always had loaded ones they sent to the Rally and most times options we had on them never made it to NA models. They were press vehicles as well as corporate vehicles used to transport VW execs when they came to the US. T3 has options that we will probably not see here as well like the area view cameras. NA just misses out on the cool stuff as always when it comes to Euro cars.


----------



## IROCNParts (Jun 7, 2013)

I wasn't trying to be insulting I was just saying that I had tried to research there first. Also I had one with it that's how I knew about it. And gregtays has it as well. 

Nevertheless the important thing is its been resolved


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Here is a link to the discussion in the Phaeton forum, which provides more details. The first page of the thread is all about Phaeton retrofits, on the second page you will see Mike joining the conversation, and the details about the re-coding. 

ACC Retrofit 

There are also links on that post to other discussions that explain how ACC/ADR works, and how to retrofit a 6 button cruise control switch (with thumbwheel) on the steering wheel to enable regulation of the distance that the ACC/ADR system keeps between your vehicle and the vehicle ahead. 

Michael


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

have look 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blTGezjGw5M
I made it


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

I installed all the parts and wired everything up from IROCNparts but cannot change the ENGINE module. The coding II on my V8 engine module is greyed out. Everything else I was able to change, but not sure how to change the engine programming. Also do not know what coding module 13 for the ACC unit should have either. It says 0020000 now but not sure if that is correct either. Anyone have any help???


----------



## ColumbusCC (Jan 18, 2013)

ColumbusCC said:


> I installed all the parts and wired everything up from IROCNparts but cannot change the ENGINE module. The coding II on my V8 engine module is greyed out. Everything else I was able to change, but not sure how to change the engine programming. Also do not know what coding module 13 for the ACC unit should have either. It says 0020000 now but not sure if that is correct either. Anyone have any help???



Thanks to the Ross-tech forums they were able to tell my the new coding my ENGINE should have and after changing it, I had to clear the DTCs, turn off ignition, turn back on and now it all works! Test it out and all is great! Below is my coding in case others run into similar issue you have something to go off of. This was weeks of planning but all paid off!

Friday,22,August,2014,07:45:59:34364
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 14.7.2.0
Data version: 20140714


VIN: WVGMB77L98D037276 License Plate: 
Mileage: 126190km-78410mi Repair Order: 


Chassis Type: 7L (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 0F 13 15 16 17 19 22 34 36 37 46 47 55 56
65 68 69 6C 6D 6E 76

VIN: WVGMB77L98D037276 Mileage: 126190km-78410miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
6D-Trunk Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
6E-Ctrl Head Roof -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 907 560 E HW: 7L0 907 560 E
Component: 4.2l V8/4V 0030 
Revision: 79H02--- Serial number: VWX3Z0G2670466
Coding: 04210009590F0E60
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 336FF76E51B354A24E-5120

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09D-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09D 927 750 GE HW: 09D 927 750 GE
Component: AL 750 6A 1092 
Revision: 00H61000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0004200
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 77F7037E054B7882B2-5102

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 7L0-907-379-MK25E1.clb
Part No SW: 7L0 907 379 K HW: 7L0 907 379 K
Component: ESP ALLRAD MK25E1 0302 
Revision: 00H53001 
Coding: 0006530
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 4183ADA61C0FF632CC-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L0 909 135 B HW: 5WK 485 16
Component: Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406620 Serial number: VWX3Z0G2670466
Coding: 0000232
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3065F862A4A56FBA33-8065

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 909 135 B
Component: Kessy 6840

Subsystem 2 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No Faults Found
or DTCs not supported by controller
or a communication error occurred

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 7L6-907-040.clb
Part No: 7L6 907 040 AF
Component: CLIMAtronic R/L 4331 
Coding: 0021030
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 74ED3472133D139A97-8021

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 7Lx-937-049-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 937 049 AF HW: 7L6 937 049 AF
Component: J519 2001 
Revision: -0004--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 220008002F243C000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 000568A257853F3A83-8055

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-SIR.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 H HW: 8E0 035 593 H
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7G0178937
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2E59E61AB991794A21-807B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L6 907 567 HW: 7L6 907 567 
Component: AC201 NAR 1 030 0363 
Revision: 00030000 Serial number: 00000000005694
Coding: 0020000
Shop #: WSC 12345 254 39265
VCID: 7BFF1F4E3E635CE2D6-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 7L0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 7L0 959 655 HW: 7L0 959 655 
Component: J234 3A VW8T 0250 
Revision: 92011025 Serial number: 0039P0030T0Q 
Coding: 0013121
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 7AF11A4A315965EACD-802F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 339 F
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0010

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 3N89N 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 F
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0010021
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 4281A2AA1909ED2AD5-8017

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 7L6-920-xxx-7L6.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 920 990 HW: 7L6 920 990 
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 7520 
Revision: KHH06V02 
Coding: 0005201
Shop #: WSC 23312 444 85738
VCID: 76E90E7A0141018AA9-8023

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 7L6 920 990 
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 7520 
Coding: FFE2FFDB6B046002
Shop #: WSC 23312 444 85738
VCID: 70E5386263252FBA73-8025

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: None
Part No: 0AD 927 755 BG
Component: TRANSFERCASE 0126 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 01036DA65B8F36328C-5102

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 7Lx-907-553-34.clb
Part No: 7L0 907 553 J
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3P1 3125 
Coding: 0015521
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3A71DA4A71D9A5EA8D-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 7L0 959 760 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0702 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 77F7037E024B7882B2-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 7L6-919-887-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 919 887 N
Component: Navigation 0030 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 51A39DE6C86F06B25C-8004

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 7L0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 7L6 959 933 
Component: 13 HSG 7124 
Coding: 0000085
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 7F07EB5E2D7B40C2FA-4ACE

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L0 959 701 N
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6302

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L0 959 702 N
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6302

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 7L0 959 703 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 7L0 959 704 C
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 035 456 B HW: 7L6 035 456 B
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0008 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 00000008124018
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3261F26AADA95DAA45-8067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 7L6-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 907 357 A HW: 7L6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0001 
Revision: H02 Serial number: 
Coding: 1288387
Shop #: WSC 23312 444 85738
VCID: 3973C54674DFAEF284-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X008 
Coding: 00000019

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X008 
Coding: 00000019

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 7L6-035-186-DVD.lbl
Part No: 7L6 035 186 F
Component: Radio 0030 
Coding: 0010046
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3669CE7A41C1418A69-8063

1 Fault Found:
00821 - Antenna 2 for Radio (R93) 
011 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 7L6-907-273.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 907 273 E HW: 7L6 907 273 E
Component: J0502 RDK 0006 
Revision: 00004006 Serial number: 00000600008725
Coding: 070900166B6969000000000000
Shop #: WSC 03923 347 116111
VCID: 3A71DA4A71D9A5EA8D-806F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 7L0-955-119-V2.clb
Part No: 7L6 955 119 B
Component: J400__ Front Wiper 5301 
Coding: 0001397
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3973C54670DFAEF284-806C

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AF Labels: 1K0-955-559-AF.CLB
Component: RLS 141007 046 0204 
Coding: 00208933
Shop #: WSC 31414 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer Labels: 7L0-907-383-1D2.lbl
Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G HW: 7L0 907 383 G
Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854 
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3875C0424FD5B7FA7B-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 7L6 907 441 C HW: 7L6 907 441 C
Component: J772__Rearview 0021 
Revision: 00H13000 Serial number: PA8 J7X0067
Coding: 0110001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 356BC9765CC74A9260-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6D: Trunk Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L6 959 107 A HW: 7L6 959 107 A
Component: J605 HECKKLAPPE 1210 
Revision: --H05--- Serial number: --------021960
Coding: 0122110
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3973C54674DFAEF284-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6E: Ctrl Head Roof Labels: 7L6-919-044.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 919 044 Q HW: 7L6 919 044 Q
Component: J702 Dachdisplay 0400 
Revision: --30004S Serial number: 00000000041626
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 458BB9B60C27DA12F0-8010

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 7L0 919 283 F
Component: 0E Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3973C54674DFAEF284-806C

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 04:57)--------------------------


----------

